# TBT Sumo Wrestling TOURNEY - 500k IGB + 10 NMT Grand Prize!



## N e s s (Jun 9, 2020)

*TBT Sumo Wrestling Tourney*

Do you have what it takes to be the SUMO CHAMP?
Enter for a chance to win 500k IGB + 10 NMT!
_________________________________________________________________________

*Rules!*​
The way the game will work is that there will be 7 rounds of a total of 8 contestants. We will be dueling in a small 3x3 square surrounded by Pitfall Seeds! Your goal is to push your opponent into one of the surrounding pitfalls before they push you into one. If you're the last one standing, you win! In order to keep things even, I will be one of the people you'll be competing against! Should I end up winning the game, we will go from the first eliminated to the last eliminated until someone defeats me.​


When you get in my town, stand at the plaza until the all of the players arrive. When everyone flies in, I will guide everyone to the battle arena!


If you are eliminated, be a good sport and cheer the remaining players on! You will receive a consolation prize just for playing and it doesn't cost anything to enter. I'll have party poppers available for you to use during the rounds. *Please respect my town as well, do not pluck flowers or try and shake any fruit/money trees.*
_________________________________________________________________________

*Prizes!*​*1st Place Grand Prize:* 500k Bells, 10 NMT and a Free DIY Recipe
*Consolation Prize: *1 Nook Miles Ticket + Free DIY Recipe

_________________________________________________________________________

*Playerlist*

7 Players Required!
(We're doing this on a first come, first serve basis. Please only sign up if you are available to play within the next hour.)​1. Polillia
2. Megantron
3. Snowifer
4. M i d o r i
5. xMartin
6. SmrtLilCookie
7. Daisyy

May the best player win it all!​

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

Yeesh, no bites


----------



## Snowifer (Jun 9, 2020)

I'd like to join! Phoebe from Sfienrow!


----------



## Polilla (Jun 9, 2020)

Me too please, Polillita from CoqitoAzul


----------



## N e s s (Jun 9, 2020)

Well, there's 2! Just looking for 5 more players and we can probably start within the next 20 minutes.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

@Polilla @Snowifer Hey y’all, sorry to disappoint but it doesn’t seem like anyone is interested right how. Be on the lookout for it later this week though!


----------



## N e s s (Jun 10, 2020)

We're going to try and open this back up! If you want to join, state so in this thread and I'll send you a dodo code when we have enough players.


----------



## Polilla (Jun 10, 2020)

Me again, lol


----------



## N e s s (Jun 10, 2020)

Polilla said:


> Me again, lol


We'll see if we can get to 7 this time haha


----------



## Megaroni (Jun 10, 2020)

May I join?


----------



## Snowifer (Jun 10, 2020)

Guess I'll try again too!


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi ^.^ This seems fun :3 May I participate ? Chun Mei from Midori o/


----------



## xMartin (Jun 10, 2020)

If this is going ahead I could swing by? 
I'm not online at the moment, but can be for the next hour or so !


----------



## N e s s (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh hey! This is starting to fill up- I think we need just a few more people and we’ll be ready


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 10, 2020)

N e s s said:


> Oh hey! This is starting to fill up- I think we need just a few more people and we’ll be ready


I don't think I can be online for too long, but I'll surely be back a little later if it's okay ^.^


----------



## xMartin (Jun 10, 2020)

N e s s said:


> Oh hey! This is starting to fill up- I think we need just a few more people and we’ll be ready


Cool !
Its 22:35 where I am (England) so will be around for another 30mins or so.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey, why the heck not? I’ll join in the fun 

Edit: I’m Ashley from Erinacea!


----------



## N e s s (Jun 10, 2020)

Assuming @xMartin and @m i d o r i and anyone else will be able to play within the next hour, we just need 1 more sign up!


----------



## xMartin (Jun 10, 2020)

Just turning my Switch on now !


----------



## Polilla (Jun 10, 2020)

Hope today we can do it!!!


----------



## xMartin (Jun 10, 2020)

I'll be around tomorrow too if this doesn't get going today


----------



## daisyy (Jun 10, 2020)

this really sounds cute! i'd be happy to participate today if a slot is still needed


----------



## Polilla (Jun 10, 2020)

Yay!!!


----------



## N e s s (Jun 10, 2020)

Everyone available right now? Like this comment if you're ready to play and I'll send out a code. The only one that doesn't seem to be online at this moment is Megantron but we'll see.

@Polilla @Snowifer @megantron @m i d o r i @xMartin @SmrtLilCookie @daisyy

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

Alrighty, Megantron doesn't seem available so to keep things even we'll do a "loser's round" to revive a player afterward. I'll send out the code now!


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 10, 2020)

N e s s said:


> Everyone available right now? Like this comment if you're ready to play and I'll send out a code. The only one that doesn't seem to be online at this moment is Megantron but we'll see.
> 
> @Polilla @Snowifer @megantron @m i d o r i @xMartin @SmrtLilCookie @daisyy


I was really was looking foward to play, however I really got to go >.< I'm sorry, since it's last minute... Hope there will be another opprtunity ^.^


----------



## N e s s (Jun 10, 2020)

m i d o r i said:


> I was really was looking foward to play, however I really got to go >.< I'm sorry, since it's last minute... Hope there will be another opprtunity ^.^


A-okay, guess I am playing after all!


----------



## The_lost (Jun 10, 2020)

can i enter this sounds fun


----------



## daisyy (Jun 10, 2020)

this was soo much fun, thank you for hosting!! here are some pics from the event:


Spoiler



team blue all the way!!





net intermission




@Polilla the champion!!




fin!


----------



## N e s s (Jun 10, 2020)

The_lost said:


> can i enter this sounds fun


Sorry, we just finished up a while ago! Be on the lookout for when I setup another game though 

And thank you to everyone who came on short notice- I’m glad y’all had fun!


----------



## Polilla (Jun 10, 2020)

This was an amazing event, so much fun, thank you for hosting, is a lot of work  

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



daisyy said:


> this was soo much fun, thank you for hosting!! here are some pics from the event:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Lol great photos!


----------

